# Rapido 7096+ 2008



## Wilfried (Jan 26, 2013)

Halo there, we are from Belgium
We have a Rapido 7096 + 2008 and are very satisfied.
We also had problems with blistering, Rapido has solved everything
I've done 54 changes (small and large, technical and design)
I have lots of pictures that I can send
questions please send me a e-mail
Best regards,
Willem


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Wilfried said:


> Halo there, we are from Belgium
> We have a Rapido 7096 + 2008 and are very satisfied.
> We also had problems with blistering, Rapido has solved everything
> I've done 54 changes (small and large, technical and design)
> ...


Willem, I have a 2008 7090+ and like yourself very happy with it.

I think you need to get together with fellow member of MHF 'Techno100' and compare modifications.

Ray


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

YESSSSSSS 8) Willem please post as much as you can 

My long story begins with being interested then buying and then a continuous evolution reported here

Pick up from the point of first modification planned
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1321287.html#1321287


----------

